# FF Jk con detector flanco de subida en VHDL



## acertijo_86 (Ene 31, 2007)

hola ke tal esta es la primera ves ke entro a este foro y me gustaria saber si me podrian ayudar con un trabajo que tengo .. como demostrar un ff jk con detector de flanco de subida en vhdl lesagradeceria la respuesta gracias


----------



## Welsys (Feb 3, 2007)

No entiendo. Lo que quieres es el codigo en VHDL?? si es asi te lo puedo proporcionar


----------



## acertijo_86 (Feb 6, 2007)

asi es ocupo en codigo vhdl el flip flop jk con flanco de subida eso es lo que ocupo te lo agradeceria


----------



## Welsys (Feb 7, 2007)

esta noche te mando el codigo


----------



## acertijo_86 (Feb 7, 2007)

sale y vale muchas graciias


----------

